# difference between all of droidth3ory‎'s ROMs?



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

So I am seeing all these:

NONS3NS3 V1 : 
SHIFTAO5P V1.2X 
SHIFTS3NS3 V1.3X 
BLU3nHACK3DAO5P V1 
HACK3DAO5P V1 
M0N0LITHTH3ORY V1.1 
H3Y3BRIDTH3ORY V1.0 
CL3ANTH3ORY v1.2X

I can find descriptions for some of them, but is there a master list somewhere talking about the differences in them??


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, no kidding. My eyes sort of glaze over from the 1337 sp34k and the sheer volume.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

LOL, most are old and not even supported anymore, yet they live on through mirrors.

SHIFTS3NS3 Is the 2.11.605.0 Sense ROM

SHIFTAO5P Is the AOSP/CM7 Source ROM.

NOS3NS3 is a DeSensed Version of SHIFTS3NS3 that xpack90 had taken on.

Those are the only ones anybody needs to pay attention to.


----------



## jackmei2 (Jul 12, 2011)

lol, yea, I was thinking the same thing as the OP. thanks for the clarification droidth3ory!


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

i hope this isn't against the rules, and if it is, it's my own fault for not reading them carefully enough.

i'm going to link you to an xda thread which outlines all of dt's roms.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1230227


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

"bukowski said:


> i hope this isn't against the rules, and if it is, it's my own fault for not reading them carefully enough.
> 
> I'm going to link you to an xda thread which outlines all of dt's roms.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1230227


perma ban!!!!!!


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> LOL, most are old and not even supported anymore, yet they live on through mirrors.
> 
> SHIFTS3NS3 Is the 2.11.605.0 Sense ROM
> 
> ...


haha, thanks. DT. I am going with NOS3NS3. I was going to do the BAMF Stripped, but they have not updated the base with it. So I am going with yours.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

applesucks said:


> haha, thanks. DT. I am going with NOS3NS3. I was going to do the BAMF Stripped, but they have not updated the base with it. So I am going with yours.


I used to run BAMF stripped before CM7 and they seemed to drop support for them. Too bad cause they were great ROMs. DT's ROMs are great too though.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

bukowski said:


> i hope this isn't against the rules, and if it is, it's my own fault for not reading them carefully enough.
> 
> i'm going to link you to an xda thread which outlines all of dt's roms.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1230227


Nah, this isn't against the rules. There are lots of great posts on other forums. Linking to them is perfectly fine. Trying to steal users to drive traffic to other forums would certainly be an issue, but clearly that's not your intention. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

